# Bimmerfest 2008 Preview



## mykieotieno (Feb 11, 2008)

have a 525,wen you take off from the highway its just ok but after few miles it shows some warning light on the insrtrumental cluster n start dragging utill you swich it off for several min coud someone pliz help?


----------

